# 55 Corvette build



## rollfaster (May 31, 2020)

Well, it’s a rider. Hardly an original one, but a good rider. Started with a pile of parts...added wrong chrome fenders from a Typhoon, non Schwinn drop center rear Bendix RB-2 hub with 22t sprocket and 26x1.75 tire, 61 Tiger front rack etc. Was fun putting it together though.


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2020)

Ya gotta hot rod it! Install a 26 x 2.125 rear slick on that!


----------



## rollfaster (May 31, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Ya gotta hot rod it! Install a 26 x 2.125 rear slick on that!



Guess you could call it that. If anything at least it’s a good solid rider. Might have to look into that 2.125 idea for the rear. Have tons of balloon tires.


----------



## Allrounderco (May 31, 2020)

I’ve actually come around to liking the looks of these bikes with the S7 versus the 559’s. I would love to see an S7 front, 559 balloon rear combo, though. Never thought of that. I didn’t even notice the difference until GTs suggested the larger rear.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 1, 2020)

It’ll be a pretty tight fit though. I put balloon tires with S-2 wheels on my Typhoon and it’s a super tight fit, but because the wheels are arrow straight and the tires are rounded profile they work with no issues. Did have to relocate the rear reflector though.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2020)

Threw a rear whitewall on for something different, like Barney.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 1, 2020)

Update: bike now has correct rack and fenders. Someday hoping to find a nice rider quality rear S-7 coaster wheel( New Departure or Bendix).


----------



## Jive Turkey (Jul 20, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Ya gotta hot rod it! Install a 26 x 2.125 rear slick on that!





rollfaster said:


> Guess you could call it that. If anything at least it’s a good solid rider. Might have to look into that 2.125 idea for the rear. Have tons of balloon tires.




Yeah, get a Jerald Sulky Slick, they look/ride great. I was told they recommend a slightly larger tube.........I went with a Goodyear Heavy Duty from Walmart.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2020)

Correct red teardrop grips added!


----------



## phantom (Jul 27, 2020)

Unless a bike is absolutely pristine your Corvette is exactly the way I like them. Looks great


----------

